# Weihenstephan Hefe On Tap



## winkle (1/6/07)

From the International Beer Shop in Perth. 


> The Weihenstephan Hefe Weissbier is now available on draught!
> 
> I know, calm down everybody... the venues holding this most sacred of beers are, The Flying Scotsman, in Mt Lawley and Moondyne Joe's, in Fremantle.
> 
> So get to one of these fine establishments and try the World's best wheat beer, on TAP!



You lot are spoilt over there, we're lucky to find little critters on tap!


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/07)

> The Weihenstephan Hefe Weissbier is now available on draught!
> 
> I know, calm down everybody... the venues holding this most sacred of beers are, The Flying Scotsman, in Mt Lawley and Moondyne Joe's, in Fremantle.
> 
> So get to one of these fine establishments and try the World's best wheat beer, on TAP!



Dirty rotten lucky Bastards!


----------



## Goat (1/6/07)

mmm and 'the Scotsman is on the way home too...

(might be an early knock-off today)


----------



## bugwan (1/6/07)

What the hell is going on in WA??

I wonder who the distributor is....and whether they want to head across the Nullarbor...?

OK, I found the distributor - Phoenix Beers. Their Victorian number is a mobile  :blink:


----------



## randyrob (1/6/07)

mmmwwwahhh haaaaa haaaa awesome :chug:

going there for lunch!


----------



## bennyc (1/6/07)

I'm almost certain you can get Weihenstephaner on tap at Lambsgo Bar in Collingwood. I seem to remember my housemate buying me a rather large glass of it in the shady hours of the morning...

Could be wrong though!


----------



## stew41 (1/6/07)

bugwan said:


> What the hell is going on in WA??
> 
> I wonder who the distributor is....and whether they want to head across the Nullarbor...?
> 
> OK, I found the distributor - Phoenix Beers. Their Victorian number is a mobile  :blink:




Phoenix are owned or have a business association with IBS.


----------



## tangent (1/6/07)

someone invite them to the Wheatie!


----------



## RobB (2/6/07)

I've got a buck's night tonight. I'll see if I can influence the direction of our party towards the Scotsman.

I'm interested to see what they charge for the stuff.


----------



## James L (22/1/08)

10 bucks a pint.... and they dont even put it in a weisse glass.....

Managed to get 4 pints on new years eve at hte Paddington Ale House, and somehow from the beginning of the night to the end it went from 10 to 11 dollars a pint... Much fresher on tap.... Glorious


----------

